# G Scale Figures on Etsy (Not mine)



## JimB (Jan 25, 2013)

I stumbled on these the other day on Etsy. Just search G Scale Train. The site is supposed to be for handmade and vintage but that doesn't always seem to be the case. I really can't tell who made them. Might be Chinese or Handmade here in the US. They are interesting though. James

https://www.etsy.com/search?q=G+Scale+Train&page=2


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Pretty sure those are Railroad Avenue figures.

http://railroadavenue.com/g-scale-figures/


----------



## JimB (Jan 25, 2013)

Ahh thanks. I've since found them as props for other accessories and on eBay too. James


----------

